# Syngonanthus ID/ids



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I was given this as lago grande, but I also purchased a ton of manaus stems that look similar to this stem, Cavan or someone can ID for me please? Thanks in advance, I may have more ids, but want to start with this one, the most confusing

supposedly lago grande
















supposedly manaus


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I wish I could tell you for sure which one it is, but I really can't. Someone who has really kept a lot of those might be able to tell you.

I can say that the 'Madeira' is _S. anomalus_, but I know that's not the answer you wanted.

Will be happy to have a look at the others.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> I wish I could tell you for sure which one it is, but I really can't. Someone who has really kept a lot of those might be able to tell you.
> 
> I can say that the 'Madeira' is _S. anomalus_, but I know that's not the answer you wanted.
> 
> Will be happy to have a look at the others.


No problem Cavan, the 'Madeira' was definitely one of the answers I wanted that I got through Zapins through you id'd, so I thank you for that


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Heres one that looks kind've like 'belem', but looks like a hybrid, leaves twist in a sharp angle line, theres variegation
I don't think anyone can id this one


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

This picture definitely looks like 'lago grande'. From what I can tell and compare to other photos, the V shapped leaves (with only slight curling of the tips) along the lower portions is the main identifying feature of 'lago grande'. 









I want to start an identification/catalog thread shortly just so we can have something to reference when trying to identify the different types that are floating around the hobby.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

mythin said:


> This picture definitely looks like 'lago grande'. From what I can tell and compare to other photos, the V shapped leaves (with only slight curling of the tips) along the lower portions is the main identifying feature of 'lago grande'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, this makes me happy that I have 'lago grande', the manaus in question do you know, looks like lago grande too? Or do you have a picture of manaus?


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

StrungOut said:


> Awesome, this makes me happy that I have 'lago grande', the manaus in question do you know, looks like lago grande too? Or do you have a picture of manaus?


Yes, I believe that is 'manaus', 'madiera' seems to have about 2x to 3x many leaves in its crown, also the crown has finer leaves on 'madiera', other than that, they are pretty identical.

my madiera


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Very good, three ids down, what are ur specs to get the crown like that, right now cant dose ei cause experimenting...


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I think we all know this one:


----------

